# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Προβλημα με κινητο core prime g360f

## jounior_m

Γεια σας
Εκανα μια αποπειρα να αλλαξω το touch απο το κινητο (samsung core prime g360f οχι το duo) 
μου γιατι εσπασε..πηρα ενα απο το internet και το αλλαζω.
Στην αρχη ανοιξε αλλα δεν δουλευε το touch.Βγαζω το touch βαζω παλι το παλιο του και δεν ανοιγει (ενω ακουγεται ηχος) λεω θα θελω και οθονη.Παιρνω και οθονη ερχεται την βαζω και παλι τα ιδια τιποτα  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 
Ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να εχει παθει;;
Ευχαριστω για των χρονο σας

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε να μυρίσουμε τα δάχτυλα μας για τι κινητό μιλάς. (sorry τώρα είδα ότι το γράφεις)

Το κατάλαβες φυσικά μιας και είσαι άσχετος ότι προκάλεσες άλλες 10 βλάβες στο κινητό ε?

Συγνώμη που σε παίρνω από τα μούτρα αλλά έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με μάστορες τώρα τελευταία που πήγαν να τη βγάλουν ζάχαρη με 4 ευρώ  :Lol:

----------


## jounior_m

ευχαριστώ κωστα για την απαντηση...
αλλα η σελιδα λεγε how to fixit αν ηξερα οτι λεγετε how to troll δε θα εγραφα..
και ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου

----------


## leosedf

Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να σου πει κάποιος τι έχεις καταστρέψει έτσι. Και να θέλει να βοηθήσει δεν μπορεί, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το πας σε κάποιο service.

----------


## jounior_m

λες να επαθε ζημια η πλακετα...η να μην ειναι γνησια η οθονη που μου πουλησαν...;;

----------


## leosedf

Γνήσια δεν είναι σίγουρα.
Κάτι έχεις πειράξει χωρίς να το έχεις καταλάβει, είτε πάνω στην πλακέτα είτε σε καλωδιοταινία. Ψάξτο όλο καλά και αν μπορείς βγάλε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης παντού για να δούμε όλοι.

----------


## jounior_m

απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο γτ το κινητο δε το ανοιξα για να αλλαξω την οθονη..δλδ δεν ειχα καν να κανω με πλακετα :/
την εβγαλα απο μπροστα με πιστολι θερμου αερα απο πισω μερια στην μπαταρια εχει ενα καπακι που το βγαζεις και ξεκουμπνεις την οθονη...

----------


## lakafitis

σε τι θερμοκρασία έβαλες το πιστόλι; Mήπως έψησες την οθόνη;

----------


## jounior_m

150 και το εκανα γυρο γυρο που εχει την κολλα στο touch

----------


## windmill82

Οι οθόνες που δοκίμασες οταν το αναβεις βγάζουν οπισθιο φωτισμό? ακουγεται καποιος ήχος , κάνει δόνηση στο άναμα?  Δηλαδη αρχικά να καταλάβουμε αν νέκρωσε η συσκευη , ή απλώς δεν λειτουργεί το display. Eπίσης δοκίμασε να κουμπώσεις τις οθόνες μονο (χωρις το συστημα αφης) και πεσμας αν ανάβουν.

----------


## jounior_m

αν φαινεται μαυρο με λιγο φως;;..ηχος ακουγεται,και η δονηση δουλευει στο ανοιγμα.οπως και να την βαλω και με touch και χωρις touch ειναι σαν να μην την εβαλα....μαυριλα

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον έχεις και ήχο και δόνηση το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο display κατά πάσα πιθανότητα. Το θέμα είναι φίλε μου ότι ήδη έχεις πληρώσει ένα touch, ένα display και κινητό δεν έχεις. Δε ξέρω τι έχεις πληρώσει, αλλά ίσως η επισκευή πλέον να καθίσταται ασύμφορη. :Sad:

----------


## jounior_m

20150906_132601.jpg20150906_132607.jpg20150906_132634.jpg20150906_132721.jpg20150906_133026.jpg20150906_133053.jpg

----------

leosedf (06-09-15)

----------


## jounior_m

20150906_133706.jpg20150906_133943.jpg20150906_133952.jpg20150906_133958.jpg

----------

leosedf (06-09-15)

----------


## jounior_m

leosedf ολα καλα δε φαίνονται;;;

----------


## leosedf

Χρήστο, χμ καλά φαίνονται με την πρώτη ματιά, είσαι σίγουρος δεν έχει καμιά ζημιά ε?

Δώσε βάση σε αυτά που λέει ο windmill είναι σπεσιαλίστας στα συγκεκριμένα.

Πάντως καλύτερα θα ήταν να έπαιρνες μια οθόνη έτοιμη με touch και frame για να ξεμπερδέψεις μια κι έξω. Πιο ακριβό αλλά πιο ασφαλές και σίγουρο.

----------


## jounior_m

leosedf βρηκα ενα βιντεο ------>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4ZdoEN4esk

ετσι την εβγαλα και εβαλα την  καινουργια

οχι τπτ αλλο δεν εχει βγει και service manual για να το δω βημα βημα

----------


## windmill82

κανε ενα κοπο και βγαλε μερικες φωτος και οθονες - touch (παλια καινουρια ολα)

----------


## jounior_m

τελικα παιδια μου ηρθε μια οθονη και ολα οκ!τελικα μεγαλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ απο τη μαγιαζια αγοραζουμε!!!
Ευχαριστώ παρα παρα πολυ για της απαντησεις σας και για τον χρονο που διαθεσατε! :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Μόνο η οθόνη ήταν?? 
Φάρδε.

Συμφέρει να πάρεις πάντα ολόκληρη την οθόνη κατά προτίμηση με το frame.

----------


## jounior_m

"φαρδε"  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  ναι παλι καλα!!!
εχεις κανενα καλο μαγαζι για ανταλλακτικα;;
αν εχεις pm

----------


## leosedf

www.magboss.pl
Ξέχασα κάποια άλλα.

----------

jounior_m (09-09-15), windmill82 (10-09-15)

----------


## jounior_m

Ωραία.έχεις καμία από Ελλάδα;

Στάλθηκε από το U8815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## leosedf

Την Ελλάδα ξέχνα την σε ανταλλακτικά.

----------

windmill82 (10-09-15)

----------

